# Agility Crashes?!?



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

OK I am so NOT going to watch those !! I hope all dogs were OK????


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Each one I watched stated the dogs were okay. I figured I would quit watching before one did not have such a statement!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Laura,

there can be some spectacular crashes in agility, which is one reason the organizations keep working to make it safer. However, given the number of dogs running, and how rarely the crashes that do occur result in injuries, it is a lot safer than it may appear. Tires were probably the worst offenders, but are now designed to breakaway if a dog hits it or get tangled so the dog and tire don't come down together (this can be very bad)

I saw my Faelan bank running a tunnel at his last trial <sheesh> Guess he thought it would be even faster but that is when I thanked the judge and exited the course LOL

Caught in slow mo, I am pretty sure you would see some bad happenings at Hunt Tests. Heck, you don't even need slow motion, at one of the sessions I was at, several dogs took sideways and/or head over heels spins off a dip. They too were fine btw.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Hmmm, glad I didn't see that!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Over the years I was running agility I saw some scary crashes - dogs and handlers. I saw a dog literally blown off a dog walk, many tire crashes (these can be real scary when the tire is anchored), launching from the top of the A-frame directly onto the ground. All these the dogs were fine. The "best/worst" was a handler fall. She was running a Rottie and the ground was wet. She fell pretty hard on her butt but got back up. the dog stayed on course and they continnued. A few jumps later she REALLY falls. Her head hit the ground, bounces it hit hit so hard, she gets up and they finish the last couple of jumps. Everyone is concerned for her and all she wanted to know was "Did we make TIME???". :doh: Yep, they did and she just walked away hugging her dog. If she was playing in the NFL today they would have made her undergo concussion tests.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

They happen but "most" don't result in serious injuries. There are safety precautions always being applied. 

There was a bad crash with a yellow lab at the Agility Invitational just this past week. Flipped and it's neck went backward. Fortunately they support system the person had got the dog treated immediately and it was able to run the rest of the event, without a hitch. 

Quinn fell off the dog walk as a puppy, just before she moved up into big dog class. It was low. She tried DESPERATELY to hang on, got abrasion on her tummy. However she checks herself before she hits the across now to make sure she has her balance and all her legs... still at mach speed too. 

Gabby did a face plant off a low dog walk. No support on the long piece at the low height and it bounced her off. She now lowers her center to compensate as she should. Most accidents the dogs learn how to avoid the second time. 

The worst I saw was a tire. A "show" lab crashed, and brought the tire frame down on the back of it's head. Dog was fine.... tire not so much.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I really terrible looking crash does not happen that often. Most of the ones I have seen the people and dogs have been fine. 

I have only witnessed a few where the dogs was hurt. One dog went up on the teeter sideways, slipped and somehow got its legs wrapped up in the center/side of the teeter and stuck. Poor lab was screaming and it took a few people to get him out. Fortunately I think he only ended up with a sprain and was able to come back to run agility.

I was also unfortunately at the trial that brought about the new rule that two wingless jumps could not be placed side by side. A BC went right into the middle standard thinking it was one big jump, she really hurt herself, doubtful she will be coming back to agility.

You just need to remember with any sports there are hazards. You need to always think about the safety of your dog when training and competing!


----------

